# forgot to refridgerate gonal f



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi

have just looked in my bag and underneath other med's was one box of gonal f it has been stored in a cupboard  since 10th march. i put the other gonal f in the fridge once home but missed this one box. 

is this gonal f ruined now or can i still use it.

many thanks for you reply


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

As long as it has been in a reasonably cool place and not opened it should be fine. Once opened it has a 28 day expiry, but for unopened packs it is 3 months below 25 degrees.
Here is the official wording.....

Store in a refrigerator (2°C-8°C). Do not freeze.
Before  opening and within its shelf life, the medicinal product may be removed  from the refrigerator, without being refrigerated again, for up to 3  months at or below 25°C. The product must be discarded if it has not  been used after 3 months.
Store in the original package, in order to protect from light.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thank you so much for you reply.

it has not been opened and has been in a cool cupboard (about 18 C) so looks like it will be ok.


thanks for your help, didn't half panic when i saw it. 

queenie x


----------

